
Lyrebird: ultra-realistic artificial voices - adbrebs
https://lyrebird.ai/
======
uberman
Looks interesting. I applaud them for their work.

However, they look like they are going to be going toe to toe with Google's
Wavenet. Their demos seem a generation behind Wavenet.

I wonder what is their value proposition going to be.

